# Speaker Wall Mounts



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That is a hard one. Have you checked partsexpress.com and monoprice.com? Newegg may have them, so may amazon. The only issue about the wire coming out, is that you have to use small gauge CL-2.

Depending on the size of the speakers, you can hide the wire behind say something the size of the Klipsch RB-41 II's, because the terminals are right on the back. Small sized speakers, you will never find a way to hide the wires, no matter how hard you try. Maybe zip ties and a length of wire from the jacket, so that you not placing strain on the wires or connectors.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

run the wire inside the wall. or get tall stands.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Fix'n it said:


> run the wire inside the wall. or get tall stands.



+1


This IS the right way to do it.


Just make sure you use wire that's rated for in wall use.


----------



## dlam9946 (Nov 22, 2015)

Fix'n it said:


> run the wire inside the wall. or get tall stands.



I am. The problem is the 3-4 inch gap from the wall to the speaker, all of the mounts i have seen so far dont have the wire travel through the mount. They come out of a hole from the mount and go directly into the back of the speaker, rather then travel through the wall mount and exit right next to speaker terminals


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

so your worried about seeing 3" of wire ?


----------



## dlam9946 (Nov 22, 2015)

Not worried about it. I just figured that part of the idea of having the ability to finally run wires behind my wall is I wouldnt have to look at them and that part of the advantage of using a wall mount bracket is the wire would travel through it. Same as a satellite speaker stand.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

well, i am not you, but i think you are "over thinking" this. route the wire neatly, and i bet after a while you will forget-about-it.


----------



## dlam9946 (Nov 22, 2015)

Haha. I am sure I am and I am sure I would. But after using speaker stands for years i figured that it was pretty standard the wire runs through it. Mayb not...


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Can you cut a small piece of black plastic tube long enough to go from the wall to the speaker and run the wires through that?


----------



## Tony_G (Dec 10, 2015)

How big are your speakers? Mine are small and weight about 9 lbs.

I ran the wires inside the wall, then used some blank wall plates with a hole on it to pull them out.

After looking at different mount options, I decided I did not want a "gap" between the wall and the speakers, so I "mounted" them using the wall mount bolts and some hangers like these: http://www.homedepot.com/p/OOK-20-lb-Steel-D-Ring-Hangers-2-Pack-50207/100058482

They're so close to the wall that you cannot see the wires, no vibration issues either.

Good luck!


----------



## dlam9946 (Nov 22, 2015)

I thought about it more, and I dont think i am over thinking this. I dont understand why this option isnt standard in most if not all wall and ceiling mounts. It doesnt make sense to me that if you are running wires behind the wall, why wont the mount conceal it. If the wire comes out of the wall and into the back of the speaker then it defeats the whole purpose of having a clean and professional look to your surround sound. After more research this is what i came up with. I have orderd and when i get them i will let everyone know

http://www.standsandmounts.com/peer...binetmountedrotatingspeakermounts-spk811.aspx


----------



## dlam9946 (Nov 22, 2015)

But now you cant rotate th speaker for directional sound? 


Tony_G said:


> How big are your speakers? Mine are small and weight about 9 lbs.
> 
> I ran the wires inside the wall, then used some blank wall plates with a hole on it to pull them out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony_G (Dec 10, 2015)

I can, but just a little bit, 30 degrees on each direction or so? If you want/need more than that, I'm sure you can come up with an improved version?


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

I have to agree with you on why there's hardly any speaker mounts with cable management. The cleanest solution would be building custom mounts which shouldn't be too hard, depending on what height you are placing your speakers. If they will be flat mounted to the wall that would be easiest.


----------



## homevisionsolut (Apr 13, 2016)

Origin acoustics in wall home theaters are best for sound quality with high volume. Please try this wall home theater. may you like it.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I see your issue, but I honestly don't notice mine. I have 7.1 surround sound and the only ones I can see are the two rears if I look up as I walk under them. I've had them for two years and have never seen the wires unless I was looking for them.


----------



## dlam9946 (Nov 22, 2015)

I found a mount that routes the wire through itself.

I'm just surprised this isn't pretty standard with most mounts....

I'm not trying to make the end all surround sound system, but I want it to look clean throughout


----------



## homevisionsolut (Apr 13, 2016)

yes afcos, as i mentioned above, i know one of the best wall mounted sound system that is origin acoustics system. It gives the best quality sound for theaters. Home automation is also very familiar in these days. it protects your home and provide safe and luxury life to your home.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

homevisionsolut said:


> yes afcos, as i mentioned above, i know one of the best wall mounted sound system that is origin acoustics system. It gives the best quality sound for theaters.



Drinking the Kool Aid much? :vs_OMG:


OA is just another of those middle of the road products. Not the "best" by far.


----------



## mihino (Mar 14, 2016)

Are you mounting speakers in the wall or ceiling? 

If you are doing it in the ceiling I might have found a website you can check out but idk whether it will work for you so you'll have to check it out yourself. I don't even know if they do wall speaker mounts but their ceiling ones hide all the cables. 
I looked on Amazon and all the wall mounts on there look like they stick out too much, so idk if those ones will work for you. 

Here's the aforementioned: http://auton.com/index.php/ceiling-lifts/speaker-lift


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Monoprice is a good place to look


----------

